# Need help finding competitions!!!



## abomb (Oct 25, 2010)

Can anyone lead me to a website or have any information on how to get listings of competition's in oklahoma or close by?  I am getting close on finishing up my new home built 20" RF Horizontal Offset and would like to start competing.  I can't figure out how to find the contests until it is too late to sign up, prepare and get there.  Is there a newsletter I can sign up for that would give me heads up about contests or just tell me how you guys find out about em.  I would appreciate it!


----------



## eman (Oct 25, 2010)

Join the kcbs and get on their list.

 To get registered for any of the bigger / better comps in the pro side you pretty much have to registar the comp b4 ( year to year).

 Our local big comp has either 50 or 60 pro slots and 2011 was filled by the end of the 2010 comp last april


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 26, 2010)

You can also try this site

http://www.bbq-festivals.com/bbqfestival_directory.html


----------



## abomb (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks!


----------

